# NEED PARTS for a vinyl express enduracut plotter



## timomeara (May 6, 2008)

Hi,

I was wondering if anyone has parts or information on getting parts for a VINYL EXPRESS ENDURACUT plotter.

I need one of the plastic pinch rollers (not necessarily the whole assembly) but the roller and handle.

ANY info would be much appreciated. The ideal thing would be someone who was scrapping a cutter and could sell parts. I'd buy other parts too just in case.

thanks!
-Tim


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I know this is a stupid question did you or were you able to talk to the service department at Signwarehouse. ...... JB


----------



## timomeara (May 6, 2008)

COEDS said:


> I know this is a stupid question did you or were you able to talk to the service department at Signwarehouse. ...... JB


yeah, I posted this thread after not being able to get a hold of anyone for a couple days at signwarehouse.

They did get back to me, and they stock the roller assembly in MISC consumer parts. Costs a bit though - 35bucks a piece! I ordered a set. Thanks though.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I'm glad you got them.I have a Endura cut and it has been a good machine.I just wish that company had a decent service department. They are Horriible. ...... JB


----------



## timomeara (May 6, 2008)

do you use your enduracut as a backup or primary? Im doing banners, decals and t-shirts while Im in school...I always heard bad things about getting a chinease plotter but the machine has been great for a year now - other than the plastic roller handle.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

It was my primary for 1 1/2 years. I just got a new Gx 24 as a present. ...... JB


----------



## Rickster58 (May 3, 2008)

I have an endura cut 24" and it is almost a year old at this point. Man for the money it can't be beat. I haven't had to buy any parts for it yet other than the teflon strip. It cuts very fine details with no trouble. I hope to buy a Roland someday.


----------



## timomeara (May 6, 2008)

the only problem I have with the enduracut is that it gets hard to do graphics over about 4 foot long. The vinyl usually gets off track by then and slips if I dont catch it.

I love this cutter for the money. I would do the "trade up" program sign warehouse offers, except they want you to trade up to a 30" which is like $3000 minumum for a good brand


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

timomeara said:


> the only problem I have with the enduracut is that it gets hard to do graphics over about 4 foot long. The vinyl usually gets off track by then and slips if I dont catch it.
> 
> I love this cutter for the money. I would do the "trade up" program sign warehouse offers, except they want you to trade up to a 30" which is like $3000 minumum for a good brand


 Keep it as a back up.Givimg that company any Business is encourageing them to keep up their hoorible service. I feel we need to stop using them and maybe they will get the hint. I will never spend money with them again. I encourage others to evaluate what is important . Is service after the sale important, then leave signwarehouse alone. ........ JB


----------



## Rickster58 (May 3, 2008)

timomeara said:


> the only problem I have with the enduracut is that it gets hard to do graphics over about 4 foot long. The vinyl usually gets off track by then and slips if I dont catch it.
> 
> I love this cutter for the money. I would do the "trade up" program sign warehouse offers, except they want you to trade up to a 30" which is like $3000 minimum for a good brand


I often cut 8-10 foot graphics. Here's what I do to track straight. First I line it up by eye. Then I push "off-line", then I run it out half foot or so. If it tracks to one side or the other I back up and release one friction roller. I then slide the vinyl in or out of the machine to put a slight angle on it. Then I try it again. Once you get it tracking straight for a couple feet, run it way out like six feet or so and see what it does. Then just back it up but don't wind the vinyl around the roll. It should stay on track. Also when you cut short runs (like 24" or so) if you are using a 50 yd roll unwind it a bit by hand so the machine doesn't try to yank the roll. A 50 yd roll is heavy and the machine will slip the feed rollers when it feeds the roll.
*Rick <><*


----------



## Charms4all (Jan 29, 2007)

Hi there did you find any replacement parts?

i need a stepper motor would you know where i can go to get one?


----------

